# Finatics Aquarium Store specials!!!



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello again everyone... LOTS of NEW fish now at the store and we've been busy hence why we haven't posted much as of late but here goes! Thanks for your continued support at the store! mb

SUPER SPECIAL! "medium/large size" HARLEQUIN RASBORAS ONLY $1.00 each!

"medium/large size" CARDINAL TETRAS ONLY $2.00 each!

LOTS OF LOACHES! 3 SIZES OF CLOWN LOACH - 2.5" CLOWNS $7.99 OR 6 FOR $40.00, 3.5" CLOWNS $29.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $150.00, 4.5" CLOWNS $39.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $200.00, 2.5" KUBOTAI LOACH $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, 4" TIGER BOTIA $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, 3" RED TAIL BLUE BOTIA $5.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $30.00, 5" ROYAL LOACH $14.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $75.00, 4"+ WEATHER LOACH $5.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $30.00! ALL NICE AND READY TO GO!

LOTS OF SHARKS! 2.5" TRI-COLOR/BALA SHARKS $3.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $20.00, 4" TRI-COLOR/BALA SHARKS $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, 2.5" RED TAIL BLACK SHARKS $3.99, 3.5" RAINBOW AND ALBINO RAINBOW SHARKS $4.99 EACH

LOTS OF RAINBOWS! 2" TURQUOISE $5.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $30.00, 2"+ BOESMANI $6.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $35.00. 3"+ RED $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, 2" SKULL CREEK $9.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $50.00

LOTS OF DISCUS! 2" TURQUOISE ON SALE FOR $15.00, 3" RED TURQUOISE $29.99 EACH, 4" PIDGEON BLOOD $39.99 EACH, 4" SNOW WHITES $39.99 EACH, 4"+ GOLD PIDGEON BLOOD $49.99 EACH

LOTS OF ANGELFISH! MEDIUM SIZED ANGELS - LOONIE to TWOONIE SIZED BODIES! BLACKS, LEOPARDS, PANDAS, GOLDS, PLATINUMS! ONLY $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00

LARGE SIZED ANGELS! 3"+ BODY SIZE! GOLD, GOLD MARBLE, GOLD PEARLSCALE, SILVER, PLATINUM AND BLACK! ONLY $14.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $75.00

LOTS OF GEOPHAGUS AND RELATED! 2"+ STEINDACHNERI $6.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $35.00, 2.5"+ BALZANI $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, 3"+ SURINAMENSIS $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, 3.5" ACARICHTHYS HECKELLI $14.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $75.00, 2.5" KEYHOLES $9.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $50.00, 3.5"+ KEYHOLES $14.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $75.00, 1.5"-2" ACARICHTHYS GAEYI $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, T.R. GERMAN BLUE RAMS $9.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $50.00, 2" GOLD AND RED SHOULDER SEVERUMS $5.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $30.00, 3" RED SPOTTED GOLD SEVERUMS $19.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $100.00, 2"+ THORICHTHYS AUREUM $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, 2"+ CRYPTOHEROS SAJICA $7.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $40.00, 2.5"-3" VIEJA ARGENTIA $9.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $50.00, 1.5" UARU CICHLIDS $11.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $60.00

WEST AFRICAN CICHLIDS! ALL WILD CAUGHT! NANOCHROMIS PARILUS "NUDICEPS" $14.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $75.00, STEATOCRANUS CASUARIUS $9.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $50.00, STEATOCRANUS TINANTI $11.99 EACH OR 6 FOR $60.00

WE ALSO NOW CARRY A VARIETY OF GUPPIES, PLATIES, MOLLIES, SWORDTAILS, TETRAS, GOURAMIES, BARBS, DANIOS ETC ETC... ALL AT GREAT DEALS AND ALL AT BUY 5 GET 1 FREE!

FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NEVER BEEN TO THE STORE YOU CAN NOW CHECK US OUT ON "YOUTUBE" AND HAVE A LOOK AT THE STORE!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks for posting this Paul! cheers! LOTS OF OTHER DEALS at the store too! drop in and see us for the BEST SELECTION OF QUALITY FISH in the GTA! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

just got in a HUGE SHIPMENT of MALE SUPER DELTA BETTAS (aka HALF MOONS)... over 80 fish available! great colors! great fins! UNBELIEVABLE selection! hurry in for best selection! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

LOTS of new Africans now available at the store! TANKS ARE PACKED and there are lots of deals to be had! don't forget "BUY ANY 5 fish and GET the 6th fish for FREE!"... mix and match! and if you are looking for supplies ask me too! I can offer discounts and deals too! thanks for your continued support at the store! mb


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Any new barbatus Mike?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Is there still a nice selection of bettas?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I suggest you call the store, Mike doesn't get a chance to log onto this site very often. 

905-565-1232
--
Paul


----------



## bgsho (Feb 21, 2014)

I was there yesterday tanks are full of amazing Fish .


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

bgsho said:


> I was there yesterday tanks are full of amazing Fish .


Agreed, always a treat to go to Mike's place


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks for all the good words everyone! and yes its best to call the store as I am very busy keeping my tanks looking awesome so I am not on here a lot! 905-565-1232
LOTS of new bettas in stock too and only $9.99... guaranteed to please!
LOTS of new Africans too! 
and coming soon..... a HUGE SELECTION of CENTRAL and SOUTH AMERICAN CICHLIDS!

thanks for your continued support! mb


----------

